# My wife goes out with male friends



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

My wife and i have been married for 3 years. She recently got breast implants about 6 months ago. She doesn't have very many female friends. She has many male friends which i know most of them, but i could tell they don't lile me and kinda bully me. the last 4 months she has been going out drinking with her male friends and coworkers. I am not often invited. Is this unusual? Should i say something? I don't want to be controlling


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

There is no need to make 3+ threads with the same question. It makes it harder to follow your story. Post it once.

Of course you should say something to your wife. Why are you suddenly uninvited? That's not normal and not acceptable. And no, it's not being controlling. You've already connected the dots between the new boobs and suddenly loving men's attention. You know what's going on here.

She also shouldn't be hanging out with guys who "bully" you. If you keep to yourself when he friends are over, and don't get along with her friends, then it's not surprising she doesn't want you around. Her flock of followers and fake tit admirers are more important than her marriage.


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

My wife and i have been married for 3 years. She recently got breast implants about 6 months ago. She doesn't have very many female friends. She has many male friends which i know most of them, but i could tell they don't like me and kinda bully me. She doesn't really say much when they do. My wife has her male friends over often to hang out, drink, dinner, and swim in our pool. I feel she wears to revealing of a swim suit, which is a thong bikini. One time i told her to change to a different swim suit and one of her friends told me to "chill out" I usually keep to myself when they're over. They're not really my crowd and i don't het along with them. the last 4 months she has been going out drinking with her male friends and coworkers. Sometimes they'll sleep over at our place if they're too drunk or she'll stay at their place. I am not often invited. Is this unusual? Should i say something? I don't want to be controlling


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

What's the purpose of starting the same thread, 3+ times, in the same section, with slightly different titles? Seriously.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

As someone who had more than my fair share of male friends as well, it doesn't always mean something's going on. To me the bigger red flag is that she doesn't have any female friends if that's true. because the only women I know who couldn't keep female friends were the women who were always going after their women friends' men.


----------



## The IT Guy (Oct 17, 2020)

I doubt she'd be cool with you going out with your female friends without her, so say something otherwise, she'll continue doing what she is.


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

bobert said:


> There is no need to make 3+ threads with the same question. It makes it harder to follow your story. Post it once.
> 
> Of course you should say something to your wife. Why are you suddenly uninvited? That's not normal and not acceptable. And no, it's not being controlling. You've already connected the dots between the new boobs and suddenly loving men's attention. You know what's going on here.
> 
> She also shouldn't be hanging out with guys who "bully" you. If you keep to yourself when he friends are over, and don't get along with her friends, then it's not surprising she doesn't want you around. Her flock of followers and fake tit admirers are more important than her marriage.


I'm not a big drinker and am more of a homebody. So i wouldn't go out with them often, so they stopped inviting me. And yes a lot has changed since her new boobs. They way she dresses, a lot more male friends around


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

DownByTheRiver said:


> As someone who had more than my fair share of male friends as well, it doesn't always mean something's going on. To me the bigger red flag is that she doesn't have any female friends if that's true. because the only women I know who couldn't keep female friends were the women who were always going after their women friends' men.





DownByTheRiver said:


> As someone who had more than my fair share of male friends as well, it doesn't always mean something's going on. To me the bigger red flag is that she doesn't have any female friends if that's true. because the only women I know who couldn't keep female friends were the women who were always going after their women friends' men.


Her only few female friends are back home from high school. She is a big flirt, so i notice married female guests/friends don't like it


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

The IT Guy said:


> I doubt she'd be cool with you going out with your female friends without her, so say something otherwise, she'll continue doing what she is.


Yeah nope. I'm not aloud to go out with female friends unless it's a group setting. I should talk to her about it. I dont think she's cheating


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Ruletas707 said:


> Her only few female friends are back home from high school. She is a big flirt, so i notice married female guests/friends don't like it


I can see why you wouldn't trust her if she's a big flirt.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Sir, you need to let her go. Your priorities should lie in building up your self esteem. No man with any self respect would tolerate this, much less being disparaged by these so called male friends.

You know damn good and well this situation is f’d up or you would not be on here. Please seek help to find your lost balls.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Ruletas707 said:


> I dont think she's cheating


Really? She's a big flirt, she loves showing off her boobs to other man, and she doesn't want you with those men. You trust her why?


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

and drinks with them...


----------



## The IT Guy (Oct 17, 2020)

How exactly are you comfortable with any of this? You need to let her go.


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

bobert said:


> Really? She's a big flirt, she loves showing off her boobs to other man, and she doesn't want you with those men. You trust her why?


Yeah you're right...just wishful thinking. I want it to work out between us. She's kinda lived this single type life style since the boobs


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Ruletas707 said:


> She's kinda lived this single type life style since the boobs


Well, she either knocks it off immediately and permanently, or you walk away and give her the full single lifestyle. Man up.


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

bobert said:


> Well, she either knocks it off immediately and permanently, or you walk away and give her the full single lifestyle. Man up.


I will have a serious talk with her and see how it goes. Thanks


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

bobert said:


> Really? She's a big flirt, she loves showing off her boobs to other man, and she doesn't want you with those men. You trust her why?


And yes she loves to show them off, which also bothers me


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

So let me try and understand more about this.

You got married 3 years ago. How long did you know her/date her before getting married?

She has mainly male friends. She saw the need to get new boobs. Why?

She goes out with only male friends even though the married females or girlfriends don't like it. How do you know this? Have they said something? What did they say and to who? What was the response?

She started going out more and staying out late and flirting more since her boobs. That is a huge red flag. Are you sure that she is not cheating? Why do you think she is not? How can you be sure?

These male friends bully you. How? Why? Is it because you do not like to drink and are a homebody? What do you say to them when they do this? What does she say about this?

You are not allowed to go out with female friends. Did she tell you this? Did she say why? What was your response to this?

She is a big flirt. You must have known this and still you married her. Did you set any boundaries?

The information requested above will help get a better understanding of what is going on in order to give you better advice. At the moment it does not sound good at all!


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Ruletas707 said:


> My wife and i have been married for 3 years. She recently got breast implants about 6 months ago. She doesn't have very many female friends. She has many male friends which i know most of them, but i could tell they don't lile me and kinda bully me. the last 4 months she has been going out drinking with her male friends and coworkers. I am not often invited. Is this unusual? Should i say something? I don't want to be controlling


Give her divorce papers and move away. A women like that is a sink-trap.


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

manfromlamancha said:


> So let me try and understand more about this.
> 
> You got married 3 years ago. How long did you know her/date her before getting married?
> 
> ...


We were together 4 years before getting married. She's always felt she had small boobs and has always wanted implants. Yes some of her male friends are married. The wives have an issue that she hangs out with the guys. And know she's a flirt. They've mentioned it to me and my wife. Im assumimg she's not cheating because our sex life is still active. But idk i guess...they'll just tease me for not drinking and being a homebody. Call me lame. I just explain that i dont like drinking and dont like the bar or club scene. She doesnt really say much. She likes to go to clubbs and dance so she wishes I'd go out more. And yes she's the jealous type so doesnt like me going out with female friends


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Ruletas707 said:


> she's the jealous type so doesnt like me going out with female friends


So then why does she get to do it? It's a huge red flag. She's jealous because she knows how inappropriate SHE acts and assumes you would do the same.


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

manfromlamancha said:


> So let me try and understand more about this.
> 
> You got married 3 years ago. How long did you know her/date her before getting married?
> 
> ...





manfromlamancha said:


> So let me try and understand more about this.
> 
> You got married 3 years ago. How long did you know her/date her before getting married?
> 
> ...


The flirting never really bothered me. But it's gotten worse lately and her slowing off her boobs is excessive


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

bobert said:


> So then why does she get to do it? It's a huge red flag. She's jealous because she knows how inappropriate SHE acts and assumes you would do the same.


True... If she acts inappropriate then she probably thinks I'll do the same


----------



## The IT Guy (Oct 17, 2020)

How could YOUR wife flirting and going out with other men NOT bother you?


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

Ruletas707 said:


> True... If she acts inappropriate then she probably thinks I'll do the same


Thanks. It helps talking it out on here. Helps me put things into perspective


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

The IT Guy said:


> How could YOUR wife flirting and going out with other men NOT bother you?


It does bother me. That's why im on here to get advice


----------



## The IT Guy (Oct 17, 2020)

Ruletas707 said:


> The flirting never really bothered me.


But you just said that it did. None of this is healthy. She can do as she pleases but you have to sit on the side lines and have to have permission to go somewhere?


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

The IT Guy said:


> But you just said that it did. None of this is healthy. She can do as she pleases but you have to sit on the side lines and have to have permission to go somewhere?


The flirting was mild before but has gotten worse. So it didnt bother me before. And yeah you're. She does do whatever she wants. Which is not ok


----------



## The IT Guy (Oct 17, 2020)

Ruletas707 said:


> The flirting was mild before but has gotten worse.


And it's going to continue to do so. You can either A - talk to her about it and _hope _you get through to her or B - leave her. Like what I said, it just ISN'T healthy.


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

The IT Guy said:


> And it's going to continue to do so. You can either A - talk to her about it and _hope _you get through to her or B - leave her. Like what I said, it just ISN'T healthy.


Yeah i hope the talk works out. Thanks


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

The IT Guy said:


> And it's going to continue to do so. You can either A - talk to her about it and _hope _you get through to her or B - leave her. Like what I said, it just ISN'T healthy.


Fake boobs are a curse! Lol


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

What are the negatives of a divorce?
What are the positives of staying?

you have married a woman that as you have said— is living the single life and let’s face it—- she’s looking for guys to show those new boobs to and let them touch as well. You’re naive to not think she’s having sex with them. She’s not advertising for nothing. You’re not allowed to hang out and flirt with other women? Come on, man.
surely you see that these men calling you lame are out banging your wife and laughing about it. No, this behavior of hers would be intolerable to any man.

yes, get out of this. You clearly aren’t compatible with her and she doesn’t respect you. She will eventually leave.
Likely after bringing you to ruin.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Talking to her...... nah, that won’t work. You e done that already.


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

Evinrude58 said:


> What are the negatives of a divorce?
> What are the positives of staying?
> 
> you have married a woman that as you have said— is living the single life and let’s face it—- she’s looking for guys to show those new boobs to and let them touch as well. You’re naive to not think she’s having sex with them. She’s not advertising for nothing. You’re not allowed to hang out and flirt with other women? Come on, man.
> ...


Agh...dang it! I'm sure you're right :/ just hanging on to hope i guess. They're not even that nice lol


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

Evinrude58 said:


> What are the negatives of a divorce?
> What are the positives of staying?
> 
> you have married a woman that as you have said— is living the single life and let’s face it—- she’s looking for guys to show those new boobs to and let them touch as well. You’re naive to not think she’s having sex with them. She’s not advertising for nothing. You’re not allowed to hang out and flirt with other women? Come on, man.
> ...


There are signs of cheating now that i think about it


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Why don't you get a PI to check up on her when she's "out with the guy friends". I bet there is a TON of things that wouldn't pass the husband test.
This will give you definitive proof and you can take it from there.


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

jlg07 said:


> Why don't you get a PI to check up on her when she's "out with the guy friends". I bet there is a TON of things that wouldn't pass the husband test.
> This will give you definitive proof and you can take it





jlg07 said:


> Why don't you get a PI to check up on her when she's "out with the guy friends". I bet there is a TON of things that wouldn't pass the husband test.
> This will give you definitive proof and you can take it from there.


Yeah maybe. The way she dresses and acts she's probably up to something :/


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

You are playing the role of the cuckold, friend. Your wife has the luxury of a husband at home and she can live the single life at the same time. The reason they bully you is that they have zero respect for you. 

The other ladies that don't like your wife know what's up. They don't like her for a reason. Never trust a woman that other women don't like.


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

Enigma32 said:


> You are playing the role of the cuckold, friend. Your wife has the luxury of a husband at home and she can live the single life at the same time. The reason they bully you is that they have zero respect for you.
> 
> The other ladies that don't like your wife know what's up. They don't like her for a reason. Never trust a woman that other women don't like.


Yeah i dont want that role lol


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

Enigma32 said:


> You are playing the role of the cuckold, friend. Your wife has the luxury of a husband at home and she can live the single life at the same time. The reason they bully you is that they have zero respect for you.
> 
> The other ladies that don't like your wife know what's up. They don't like her for a reason. Never trust a woman that other women don't like.


I've been to passive lately in this marriage. She's hot, so i think i got caught up on that and let my self respect go. I plan on talking to her tonight


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm just going to say it. Grow a pair and stand up for yourself. Rules for me but not for thee? Oh Hell no. You're being cucked. I see so much of this all over the place and it's increasingly frustrating for me to see as a man. I'm shocked at the number of men who have women so openly disrespecting them, but keep trying to simp their way through the relationship to keep their woman at all costs. Sorry, my dude. She's already checked out and you can't see it.


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

manfromlamancha said:


> So let me try and understand more about this.
> 
> You got married 3 years ago. How long did you know her/date her before getting married?
> 
> ...


She does do some modeling which is why i get the attention thing and her dress style


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

Cromer said:


> I'm just going to say it. Grow a pair and stand up for yourself. Rules for me but not for thee? Oh Hell no. You're being cucked. I see so much of this all over the place and it's increasingly frustrating for me to see as a man. I'm shocked at the number of men who have women so openly disrespecting them, but keep trying to simp their way through the relationship to keep their woman at all costs. Sorry, my dude. She's already checked out and you can't see it.


You're right. I mean she openly goes out with other guys and even has them over to hang out. She checked out


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Ruletas707 said:


> I've been to passive lately in this marriage. She's hot, so i think i got caught up on that and let my self respect go. I plan on talking to her tonight


Here's the thing my man. I've been around a while, known many women in my past life. Men don't keep women from sleeping with other guys. The women keep themselves from sleeping with other guys because they have a high romantic interest in and respect for the man they have. Once it gone, its gone forever. Since she prefers other mens company to your, her romantic interest is too low to prevent her from banging other guys and there's a high probability she is or will. I don't know what the percentages really are, but I'm familiar with a few women that had boob job and all of them ultimately cheated on and/or left their husbands. Other than you outright packing up and leaving, you have only two choices, 1. tell her she ain't hanging with the boys and be married to you or 2. Just put up with it in trade for her living with you and you tapping it occasionally. The bad news is she'll likely leave you under either option since her interest level in you has played out. The good news is many other chick within your reach has just as good of poon tang as she has without having to deal with the smell of another guy.


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

Evinrude58 said:


> What are the negatives of a divorce?
> What are the positives of staying?
> 
> you have married a woman that as you have said— is living the single life and let’s face it—- she’s looking for guys to show those new boobs to and let them touch as well. You’re naive to not think she’s having sex with them. She’s not advertising for nothing. You’re not allowed to hang out and flirt with other women? Come on, man.
> ...


So i talked to my wife tonight. Told her what was bothering me with her and male friends. She admitted to cheating. It was with more guys and cheating than i thought :/


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

bobert said:


> What's the purpose of starting the same thread, 3+ times, in the same section, with slightly different titles? Seriously.


Sorry lol first time on here


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Ruletas707 said:


> So i talked to my wife tonight. Told her what was bothering me with her and male friends. She admitted to cheating. It was with more guys and cheating than i thought :/


You seem oddly unemotional about it. There is an almost 0% chance that a cheater can be confronted and they admit anything on the first go, let alone the whole story.


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

bobert said:


> You seem oddly unemotional about it. There is an almost 0% chance that a cheater can be confronted and they admit anything on the first go, let alone the whole





bobert said:


> You seem oddly unemotional about it. There is an almost 0% chance that a cheater can be confronted and they admit anything on the first go, let alone the whole story.


I came here for advice and second opinions not to divulge my emotions


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

First, VERY sorry that this has happened to you, but better you find out now instead of 20 years.

So, with the blatant cheating with multiple men, what are your thoughts?
Was she at all remorseful? Was she sorry? Doesn't sound like it. I don't see someone who is a multiple/serial cheat stopping that lifestyle. She has no respect for you, so I can't imagine there is any chance at reconciliation here.

You should get to a lawyer and look into what your financials will look like. Get YOUR plan together and don't let her drive this.


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

jlg07 said:


> So, with the blatant cheating with multiple men, what are your thoughts?
> Was she at all remorseful? Was she sorry? Doesn't sound like it. I don't see someone who is a multiple/serial cheat stopping that lifestyle. She has no respect for you, so I can't imagine there is any chance at reconciliation here.
> 
> You should get to a lawyer and look into what your financials will look like. Get YOUR plan together and don't let her drive this.


I'm just in shock right now. We cried. She apologized. But yeah i think a divorce is the next logical step. At least we dont have kids together


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Without kids, the good thing (if there IS any good thing about this) is that you can divorce and then you never really have to be around or talk with her again. Anyone who was that disrespectful to you and your marriage -- NOT really a "friend" material either. Best for you to just move on with your life.


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

Ruletas707 said:


> I'm just in shock right now. We cried. She apologized. But yeah i think a divorce is the next logical step. At least we dont have kids together


I asked her why and she said she loves the attention


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Ruletas707 said:


> I asked her why and she said she loves the attention


And she will never stop that. She is not marriage material at ALL.


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

jlg07 said:


> And she will never stop that. She is not marriage material at ALL.


There were signs. I just chose to ignore them


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

So, hindsight is 20-20, yes? Go to some counseling, learn to fix your picker and get yourself ready for your next relationship.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ruletas707 said:


> So i talked to my wife tonight. Told her what was bothering me with her and male friends. She admitted to cheating. It was with more guys and cheating than i thought :/


Yeah, it was kinda obvious from the very first post. Get checked for STDs then divorce and move on. 

Have new rules for your next relationship:

Opposite sex friends need to be dropped as soon as your partner has an issue with one of them
There is no alone time with the opposite sex unless with your partner's explicit knowledge and consent

Red flags to look out for is pretty much your soon to be ex wife, note her desire for male attention and validation.


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

jlg07 said:


> And she will never stop that. She is not marriage material at ALL.


There were signs. I just chose to ignore up


jlg07 said:


> So, hindsight is 20-20, yes? Go to some counseling, learn to fix your picker and get yourself ready for your next relationship.


Thanks.Yes. Sometimes I'd come home early and her "friends" would be there. Or she'd always change into something nice if we were home and they were coming over. They'd come use our pool and she'd always wear a skimpy bikini, but no other time


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

She has no respect for you if she treats you like that.

Move on. You need a divorce. 

She's got a defective personality, and you've overlooked it all this time. With her breast enhancement, the personality flaws have come to the forefront. 

She was never a good choice for a mate for you. It sounds like you just ignored the signs that she wasn't right.


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

Wolfman1968 said:


> She has no respect for you if she treats you like that.
> 
> Move on. You need a divorce.
> 
> ...


Crazy how new boobs can change someone


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ruletas707 said:


> Crazy how new boobs can change someone


It didn't change her. 

It just exacerbated the tendencies she always had. It took her pre-existing personality and just kicked up a notch.

You just chose not to see it before. The magnified version was impossible to ignore.


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

Wolfman1968 said:


> It didn't change her.
> 
> It just exacerbated the tendencies she always had. It took her pre-existing personality and just kicked up a notch.
> 
> You just chose not to see it before. The magnified version was impossible to ignore.


Part of me wants to embarrass her like she embarrassed me and send pics of her boobs to everyone she knows


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ruletas707 said:


> Part of me wants to embarrass her like she embarrassed me and send pics of her boobs to everyone she knows


She didn't embarrass you. She emasculated you. Likely she and her Affair Partners were laughing and mocking your about how "lame" you were as they had their illicit liaisons. 

But choose another method of justice. Sending boob pictures may get you prosecuted for "revenge porn". 

Divorce her.
If her Affair Partners have wives, expose them so they get burned to the ground.
If her Affair Partners are co-workers, expose them to their employers as violators of workplace fraternization/sexual harassment rules. (Do this AFTER the divorce is finalized to avoid blowback to you in the form of increased alimony if she gets fired and can't support herself.)
Expose her to family and friends. Let everyone know what a skank she is and why you are divorcing her. 

Read some of the posts in here. Especially in the "infidelity" section. You will learn what others did, and what mistakes to avoid.


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

Yeah you're right. I'll definitely let her parents know the truth. And yes some were married


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Ruletas707 what industry does your wife work in?


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

MattMatt said:


> @Ruletas707 what industry does your wife work in?


She models part time and in real estate


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

Ruletas707 said:


> She models part time and in real estate


She's trying to do the modeling full time. She does lingerie and bikini modeling


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Does she model for clothing catalogues, doing fashion shoots?

You need to see a good divorce attorney ASAP.


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

Why do you say that?


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

I mean i agree


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

MattMatt said:


> Does she model for clothing catalogues, doing fashion shoots?
> 
> You need to see a good divorce attorney ASAP.


Yes. She does some local catalogues. Does more fashion shoots and car modeling


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

Ruletas707 said:


> Yes. She does some local catalogues. Does more fashion shoots and car modeling


Pretty much any type of modeling, but she sticks to lingerie and bikinis


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

MattMatt said:


> Does she model for clothing catalogues, doing fashion shoots?
> 
> You need to see a good divorce attorney ASAP.


She's only 30 so hopefully she learns from this. Im 35 so i have time on my side


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Ruletas707 said:


> She's only 30 so hopefully she learns from this. Im 35 so i have time on my side


She is 30 and acts like a single girl of 17. Nope, she'll not learn. Time is not on your side.

However, it's good she isn't into porn. She isn't, is she?


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

MattMatt said:


> She is 30 and acts like a single girl of 17. Nope, she'll not learn. Time is not on your side.
> 
> However, it's good she isn't into porn. She isn't, is she?


No no no porn. She has done some nude modeling but that's it


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Ruletas707 said:


> Yeah nope. I'm not aloud to go out with female friends unless it's a group setting. I should talk to her about it. I dont think she's cheating


If it is not good for you to do that, then it shouldn't be good for her either.
I'll be blunt, you need to find where she put your balls and have them reattached.
It is absolutely unacceptable that your wife has any friend that belittles you.
It is unacceptable that she allows it to happen.
It is unacceptable that you put up with it.
If she wants to hang with other guys, fine.
Get the paperwork started that will free her from being legally obligated to hang with you.
You are being disrespected. Big time.
You can only be disrespected with your permission.
Study up on the 180. Implement it. Put her on defense. She has been on offense too long.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Ruletas707 said:


> Yeah you're right...just wishful thinking. I want it to work out between us. She's kinda lived this single type life style since the boobs


Next time her and her boobs go out for a night on the town, you should hire a PI to follow them and take some photos and/or video.
I'll bet they are busy.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

As you unpack this stuff, I wanted to say that the boobs didn't change her. The best way I can think so say it, is that she was always fishing, she just got better bait.

Don't send pics, don't be petty, just divorce and move on. Live your life to the standards you set for yourself and learn from mistakes.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Ruletas707 said:


> True... If she acts inappropriate then she probably thinks I'll do the same


One approach would be to model her behavior and see how she likes it.
Find some female friends (or some people willing to play along) and go out and leave her alone sometime.
Let her experience your plight, and let's see how she likes it.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Ruletas707 said:


> So i talked to my wife tonight. Told her what was bothering me with her and male friends. She admitted to cheating. It was with more guys and cheating than i thought :/


Sounds like you need a good lawyer.
She sounds like a public utility.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Men and women are not alike. But there are women who like thinking that they're just one of the guys.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

bobert said:


> There is no need to make 3+ threads with the same question. It makes it harder to follow your story. Post it once.
> 
> Of course you should say something to your wife. Why are you suddenly uninvited? That's not normal and not acceptable. And no, it's not being controlling. You've already connected the dots between the new boobs and suddenly loving men's attention. You know what's going on here.
> 
> She also shouldn't be hanging out with guys who "bully" you. If you keep to yourself when he friends are over, and don't get along with her friends, then it's not surprising she doesn't want you around. Her flock of followers and fake tit admirers are more important than her marriage.


OP,

If you have to ask this question your perception of your role in a positive relationship is way skewed.

The first time this came up you should have squashed this.

That is part of your role.

She can choose go or stay. Keep your future solid for you. She may already be on the way out of your M.

Tighten up.


----------



## hinterdir (Apr 17, 2018)

Ruletas707 said:


> My wife and i have been married for 3 years. She recently got breast implants about 6 months ago. She doesn't have very many female friends. She has many male friends which i know most of them, but i could tell they don't lile me and kinda bully me. the last 4 months she has been going out drinking with her male friends and coworkers. I am not often invited. Is this unusual? Should i say something? I don't want to be controlling


It isn't something I would still stick around for if she did. It crossea my relationship boundaries.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Is it just me or has anyone else been taken for a ride on the chump train so many times here already that they’re jaded to the point where they don’t believe any of these posts anymore? 🤔


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

C.C. says ... said:


> Is it just me or has anyone else been taken for a ride on the chump train so many times here already that they’re jaded to the point where they don’t believe any of these posts anymore? 🤔


Don't think it's being jaded at all - I feel something is off as well. 
But just giving the benefit of the doubt in this instance.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Ruletas707 said:


> I asked her why and she said she loves the attention


BTW, you can like attention, but NOT cheat. This is not a "I like attention" -- this is a real defect in her character.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Ruletas707 said:


> Part of me wants to embarrass her like she embarrassed me and send pics of her boobs to everyone she knows


You can embarrass her by just letting EVERYONE know that she is a cheater, and has cheated with multiple people - name names if you have them. Make sure all family, friends, etc. know what type of low-life character she has.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

jlg07 said:


> BTW, you can like attention, but NOT cheat.


The commonality between 10,000 spouses that cheat and 10,000 that don't is you have 20,000 spouses that like attention. Liking attention is kind of a universal thing. Ive got 6 dogs that like attention.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

We all like attention .... from the right sources. the other difference is how much is how far will you go for the attention?


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

Ruletas707 said:


> And yes a lot has changed since her new boobs. They way she dresses, a lot more male friends around


Advertising.


----------



## The IT Guy (Oct 17, 2020)

Ruletas707 said:


> So i talked to my wife tonight. Told her what was bothering me with her and male friends. She admitted to cheating. It was with more guys and cheating than i thought :/


She's disrespected you more than once. Time to cut her loose.


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

Ruletas707 said:


> I asked her why and she said she loves the attention


Run man run. Sorry this has happened. You will find another that will respect and love you.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

OP, you should have nipped this in the bud from the beginning. This double standard is NOT ok. She was clearly "jealous" of you hanging out with other women, b/c she was cheating. I'm so sorry for you. How are you going to proceed? Will you stay in the marriage?


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

Tdbo said:


> One approach would be to model her behavior and see how she likes it.
> Find some female friends (or some people willing to play along) and go out and leave her alone sometime.
> Let her experience your plight, and let's see how she likes it.


I completely agree. He should be hanging out with women now!


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

Ruletas707 said:


> My wife and i have been married for 3 years. She recently got breast implants about 6 months ago. She doesn't have very many female friends. She has many male friends which i know most of them, but i could tell they don't lile me and kinda bully me. the last 4 months she has been going out drinking with her male friends and coworkers. I am not often invited. Is this unusual? Should i say something? I don't want to be controlling


Sounds like you need to make some female friends.


----------



## sh987 (Oct 10, 2013)

I agree with the others: expose. She stood up at your wedding and publicly declared her undying love for you, so to that extent, let everybody hear about her repeated cheating with multiple men.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

So your wife is a model (part time) who does bikini and lingerie modeling (and some nude modeling) with small boobs (originally). You are a homebody. She also does real estate. How and where did the two of you meet? 

How did she do bikini and bra modeling with (originally) small boobs (they do not care too much about how pretty you are)? 

What do you do for a living?

Are her male friends (some married) from her modeling world or her real estate world? Who are they - models or realtors or both ?


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Just get a divorce and move on. Seems that's the way you're headed. No need to perseverate on it. Just goodbye.


----------



## Rooster2015 (Jun 12, 2015)

As a carrier military guy I have seen my share of wives who have gotten implants. Every one of them just was so proud they had to show them off. Most ended in divorce. The way she is treating you is unacceptable and you know that. You do not need this forum to tell you. Stand up to her and say no more!!. Get your personal affairs in order because this is gonna end bad. JMO


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Your post reads just like every other passive guy who can’t get the sack to stand up to his woman and ends up getting cheated on..... if not already being cheated on.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Ruletas707 said:


> My wife and i have been married for 3 years. She recently got breast implants about 6 months ago. She doesn't have very many female friends. She has many male friends which i know most of them, but i could tell they don't lile me and kinda bully me. the last 4 months she has been going out drinking with her male friends and coworkers. I am not often invited. Is this unusual? Should i say something? I don't want to be controlling


 You had three threads on this same topic. I merged all of them into this one. It's best to have one thread on a topic as you will get better input that way.


----------



## Thumos (Jul 21, 2020)

Is this for real? No self respecting man would put up with this nonsense. Tell your wife to stop acting like a prostitute or she can be single. Give her one minute to decide. You or them.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Does she want to stay married?
Do you want to?

I think this person is a pain pit.


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

Evinrude58 said:


> Does she want to stay married?
> Do you want to?
> 
> I think this person is a pain pit.


I don't


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

Evinrude58 said:


> Does she want to stay married?
> Do you want to?
> 
> I think this person is a pain pit.


I don't


GC1234 said:


> OP, you should have nipped this in the bud from the beginning. This double standard is NOT ok. She was clearly "jealous" of you hanging out with other women, b/c she was cheating. I'm so sorry for you. How are you going to proceed? Will you stay in the marriage?


Nope


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

MattMatt said:


> She is 30 and acts like a single girl of 17. Nope, she'll not learn. Time is not on your side.
> 
> However, it's good she isn't into porn. She isn't, is she?


Should i suspect that you think?


----------



## Ruletas707 (Oct 18, 2020)

manfromlamancha said:


> So your wife is a model (part time) who does bikini and lingerie modeling (and some nude modeling) with small boobs (originally). You are a homebody. She also does real estate. How and where did the two of you meet?
> 
> How did she do bikini and bra modeling with (originally) small boobs (they do not care too much about how pretty you are)?
> 
> ...


We met through a mutual friend. i work at a bank. The guys she admitted to were friends of friends and neighbors


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Ruletas707 said:


> Part of me wants to embarrass her like she embarrassed me and send pics of her boobs to everyone she knows


Why would that embarrass her?

Just post on your social media that the two of you are divorcing because she is a hoe.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Your getting your head too far wrapped up in an individual that is not worth it. You are going to fight a battle you can not win.

She knows she has high sexual market value. Nothing wrong with that except the HUGE fact she is married and shouldn’t be acting like she is on the market.


----------



## Gomezaddams51 (Jun 15, 2020)

How does it feel to be a fool...she is no doubt ****ing them like a cat in heat. Get a divorce and find a decent woman..


----------

